# Vorstellungsgespräch in meiner Firma, welche Dame soll meine Privatsekretärin werden ? x12



## armin (27 Juli 2010)




----------



## t-freak (27 Juli 2010)

ich würd sie alle einstellen!!!


----------



## Germane20 (27 Juli 2010)

Ich würd auch alle einstellen


----------



## Tom G. (29 Juli 2010)

Bei einer Fünftagewoche erscheint es auch mir sinnvoll, fünf Sekretärinnen einzustellen


----------



## Tom G. (29 Juli 2010)

Allerdings scheinen sie mir leider etwas langsam zu sein!?

Wie man an der Wanduhr unschwer erkennen kann, haben sie über 20 min gebraucht, um ihre Oberteile abzulegen.

Dass muss besser werden!


----------



## desert_fox (29 Juli 2010)

Natürlich alle, wie auch sonst!!! Jede ist in ihrem Gebiet tätig


----------

